# UKAPS Local Events 2011.



## Steve Smith (4 Apr 2011)

Please post any UKAPS gatherings you may be planning here, whether it be a BBQ or a scape-off, or a plant swap or LFS tour.  Post your event and invite people along 

Please follow this format:



> *Event:*
> *Date:*
> *Location:*
> *Time:*
> ...



Let's make 2011 the year of UKAPS get togethers!  It doesn't matter if it's 3 people or 30!


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Apr 2011)

Also, I think this is a great way to meet aquascapers in your local area


----------



## Garuf (4 Apr 2011)

I'm happy to hold some Northern ones, I don't think there's many kids up this way though?


----------



## ghostsword (5 Apr 2011)

Why not a rambling trip? Who lives near hills with rocks, streams and old trees?


----------



## Tom (5 Apr 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Why not a rambling trip? Who lives near hills with rocks, streams and old trees?



Graeme? LOL just volunteer him as host


----------



## a1Matt (5 Apr 2011)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter if it's 3 people or 30!



Well said. 

Having arranged a few meet ups over the last year my advice is... just do it  

It can be as simple as picking a date and venue and announcing it here.

It can also be (but doesn't have to be) demoralising if you put a lof of effort into a meet and get a low turn out.  So if you are unsure of getting many attendees then a tack I sometimes adopt is to arrange something via PM with 1, 2 or 3 people so that I know I have someone coming and something concrete.  Then open it up to the rest of the forum once that is set.

Another tip is that LFS meets attract more people than house meets (unless you are hosting a BBQ or something a little different).

We ensure that we have one LFKC (London Fish keeping club, http://www.lfkc.co.uk) meet up every month, and I see them as fundamental to what we are trying to achieve with the club.  These meets are open to UKAPS members too.


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Apr 2011)

Good advice Matt 



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> We ensure that we have one LFKC (London Fish keeping club, http://www.lfkc.co.uk) meet up every month, and I see them as fundamental to what we are trying to achieve with the club.  These meets are open to UKAPS members too.



I've enjoyed the several that I've been to immensely  Visiting other people's LFS's is voyage of discovery!  Non of my local places have much (except one place that has interesting fish usually) so I have to travel if I want anything decent.


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Apr 2011)

Also, it should be said that your event could be walking in the local countryside exploring your local rivers and streams with cameras.  Getting out there with a group of people and seeking inspiration 

Like I say, we should try to make 2011 the year of the mini-meet!


----------



## bigmatt (5 Apr 2011)

could the site host a map showing where folks live? For example, i only know of Garuf and i in Yorkshire, but there may be others out there! It would make it a lot easier to see the potential catchment area of any event and whether it's likely to be worthwhile organising anything


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Apr 2011)

Good point.  I've just thrown together this google map.  Not sure if it'll work for everyone though, but follow this link and add your self to the map with a note of your username here.  *DON'T* pinpoint your exact location, just the general vicinity of where you live.


----------



## a1Matt (5 Apr 2011)

With the number of members we have on here it is a safe bet to say there are members from every location in the UK here


----------



## andyh (5 Apr 2011)

posted on steves map


----------



## Bobtastic (5 Apr 2011)

I'm sure I'm being a bit dense... but how do I add my location to the linked map?


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Apr 2011)

I think you need a google account (I use Gmail).  When you're signed in I think you can just edit the map and save it.  I made it public...


----------



## Bobtastic (5 Apr 2011)

Awesome, done and done!


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Apr 2011)

Ace 

Added the link to my signature too.


----------



## Tom (5 Apr 2011)

I'm on there


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Apr 2011)

Registered! 

Steve create a new thread on the Introductions section with a link to the map and a brief explanation how to register your location  

(only drawback is that people need a google account)


----------



## ghostsword (5 Apr 2011)

Fantastic idea, the map. Good one.


----------



## bigmatt (5 Apr 2011)

well i am a genius you know ... at least that's what my carers tell me ...


----------



## nayr88 (5 Apr 2011)

Living waters meet? From what I've heard o e of the best plant orientated shops in the uk. So even if you travelling an hour or so it should be worth it.


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Apr 2011)

Suggest a time and a date and see who's interested!


----------



## nayr88 (5 Apr 2011)

Damn haha was hoping I could just plant the seed and run!!! 

Watch this space ill work out a good time, obviously if anyone has input chime in.

May could be good to give some people further out the time to organise or fit it in.


----------



## mdhardy01 (5 Apr 2011)

Registered on map
Great idea
Matt


----------



## andyh (6 Apr 2011)

*Event*: Fish Shop Tour! All welcome. You can even meet us there!

*Date*: Provisional Date *Saturday 21st May 2011*

*Location*: Going from Derby/East Mids

*Time*: 9.30 start

*Details*: I plan to go to The Green Machine, Rare Aquatics and AZ Aquatics in a day, all of which are well worth a visit.

*The Green Machine* - need i say more, planted tanks galore! ETA 11am
*Rare Aquatics* - They have recently opened a shop in Crewe, speacilize in Corys, Plecs, Shrimp etc. Never been so keen to have a look.
*AZ Aquatics* - Crewe area, great fish shop with loads of tanks, and massive range of equipment.

*Accommodation Details*:n/a

*Travel detai*ls: 4 Places in my car, others can follow/join us/meet us there

*Discussion thread:*

Let me know if your interested !  

SteveUK has already indicated interest   (steve if you could train to Derby or East Midlands Parkway i could pick you up?)


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Apr 2011)

Another TGM trip for the London massive? lol


----------



## andyh (6 Apr 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Another TGM trip for the London massive? lol



Wicked would be good to have a you along! 

TGM has a load of new scapes since the last time you were there


----------



## Bobtastic (6 Apr 2011)

I'm defo interested in another trip to TGM, I might be able to swing back via Crew but it's not quite on the way back home. I'll pop it in my diary.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2011)

I'm in!  Train fare to Derby is only £6 for me


----------



## Piece-of-fish (6 Apr 2011)

I might be in for TGM if tickets are not too expensive.


----------



## nayr88 (6 Apr 2011)

Yeah I would defiantly be up for going tgm

Paulo I remember last time you found so Reasonably priced ticket right?


----------



## mdhardy01 (6 Apr 2011)

Hoping to make the 21st may tgm visit too
??


----------



## a1Matt (6 Apr 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Yeah I would defiantly be up for going tgm
> 
> Paulo I remember last time you found so Reasonably priced ticket right?



£20 return. Bargain price!


----------



## mdhardy01 (6 Apr 2011)

TGM Saturday may 21st

Mdhardy01.   


Just add your name to the list


----------



## nayr88 (6 Apr 2011)

Matt are you coming?

Mdhardey, how are you traveling? 20quid return on the train sounds good to me 

AndyH you'll have to make to trip to LivingWaters, this summer would be good.


----------



## Johno2090 (6 Apr 2011)

Added Myself....i'm feeling a bit lonely up here now. No wonder none of the shops have a clue about aquatic plants...


----------



## a1Matt (6 Apr 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Matt are you coming?



I'll have a think about it, probably not though to be honest.  I've done too many long distance journeys in the last few months and need a rest!


----------



## nayr88 (6 Apr 2011)

Understandable I reeeeealy want to go to living waters


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Apr 2011)

Could find return tickets for £25 but one change on the way there and two changes on the way back! Nothing direct, so not looking good!


----------



## nayr88 (6 Apr 2011)

I bet thats a fair bit of time traveling changing ect, do you need a special license for a mini bus? If enough ofnus where going would it be worth chipping to rent one?

Would have to do it across 2 days though I think, as we would get back after hours to hand it back


----------



## ghostsword (6 Apr 2011)

The trip is a fair wack, but worth it, the TGM shop has to be the best shop I have ever seen. It is a pity that it is so far.

A minibus would be a good idea for the London people, I would chip in for that.


.


----------



## Bobtastic (7 Apr 2011)

Johno2090 said:
			
		

> Added Myself....i'm feeling a bit lonely up here now. No wonder none of the shops have a clue about aquatic plants...



Lol, I had to zoom right out to see you Johno! I forget how long the UK is!

Maybe we should start a separate thread for the May TGM visit?


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2011)

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Maybe we should start a separate thread for the May TGM visit?


The idea of this post was only to publish the event details and then on the event details there would be a link to a discussion thread, people just got carried away


----------



## mdhardy01 (7 Apr 2011)

So who's going 
Matt


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Bobtastic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't been shaking my mod stick hard enough, but to be honest I'd rather people got talking about events more than anything


----------



## a1Matt (7 Apr 2011)

I've never seen such excitement about meets, so it is great to encourage the discussion.
Maybe the thread could be split?


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2011)

If you'd seen the mod interface you wouldn't suggest that 

Maybe I'll split it out when I have a spare hour for head scratching


----------



## a1Matt (7 Apr 2011)

Well I am going to do the next post so that you have split it    .....


----------



## a1Matt (7 Apr 2011)

*Event:* House meet with lunch @ a1Matt's
*Date:* Sat 30th April
*Location:* Mottingham, London, SE9
*Time:* midday start
*Details:* Bring yourself, bring some food and/or drink, bring some plants to swap, bring any other fishy bits. If the weather is nice we will eat in the garden.  We can do a live scape of one of my nanos too if people want   

*Accommodation Details:*
If anyone is travelling a long distance and needs an overnight stay pm me and we will see if we can work something out.
All spare beds are already taken at mine, but we might find another member nearby who can put you up, or failing that you can bring a sleeping bag and kip on the floor!

*Travel details:*
Nearest railway station: Elmstead Woods (from London Charing Cross, London Waterloo East, London Bridge).
PM me for exact address and directions from Railway.
There are also train routes coming to mine from London Victoria if that is an easier station for you to travel from.

*Discussion thread:*
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=15451&p=159819#p159819


----------



## bigmatt (7 Apr 2011)

*Event:* West Yorkshire Shop Tour
*Date:* TBC
*Location:* Leeds/Wakefield/Castleford
*Time:* TBC - prob. midday(ish) to allow time to get round a few shops before getting stuck in traffic
*Details:* Bring yourself, a flat cap and a whippet (and a passport if you're from Lancashire).  Plan to call round (at this stage - this is subject to change!) Paws for Thought (Leeds) MA South Leeds (actually Wakefield), Nautilus Aquatics (also Wakefield), possibly Victoria Garden Centre (few fish bits but a good cafe!) and Ferrybridge Aquatics.
None of the shops are AMAZING for planted tanks (though MA isn't bad - stocks a few Tropica plants) but they are all pretty fantastic for livestock.  I'm happy to drive and can fit four (slim or three "well insulated") people in my car.  I'll also stick a cool box/poly box in the boot to keep purchases safe and warm.

Travel details:
*Nearest railway station:* Castleford or Glasshoughton, though i can pick up at Leeds Railway Station as we'll be starting in the Big Smoke...
*Discussion thread:*
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=15449


----------



## andyh (7 Apr 2011)

New Thread Started for the Fish Shop tour to TGM etc. Please ask questions add you name on this thread and then we can make plans:

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... 71#p159871


----------



## Themuleous (7 Apr 2011)

Well done Steve.  FYI I don't think you need to register to add tot he map, just added myself and didn't log in or anything, just used the edit button to add a pin 

Don't think I can make either of those trips! Nuts!

Sam


----------

